# Lindsay Lohan lehnt 1 Mio. Gage für Entzug im TV ab



## Mandalorianer (1 Mai 2010)

Lindsay Lohan lehnt 1 Mio. Gage für Entzug im TV ab...

Damit, dass Lindsay Lohan sich aus eigenen Stücken in eine Entzugsklinik begibt, ist so schnell nicht zu rechnen. Obwohl sie wieder ein massives Drogenproblem haben soll, sehe sie keinen Handlungsbedarf. Offenbar nicht einmal für eine Million Dollar würde sie sich professionell helfen lassen. Und dass, obwohl LiLo obendrein auch noch hoch verschuldet ist . Dr. Drew Pinsky habe LiLo die siebenstellige Summe für ihre Teilnahme an seiner Sendung „Celebrity Rehab“ geboten, in der Promis mithilfe eines professionellen Teams versuchen, ihre Süchte zu besiegen. Doch Lindsay habe abgelehnt, da sie „kein Suchtproblem“ habe.

Laut Insiderberichten habe Dr. Drew auch bei Heather Locklear, Charlie Sheen und Brooke Mueller angeklopft, doch in erster Linie Absagen kassiert. Stars wie Brigitte Nielsen und Dennis Rodman hingegen hatten sein Angebot für „Celebrity Rehab“ in der Vergangenheit angenommen und schon an der Show teilgenommen.

*Gruss das Gollum*


----------

